# Cardiff Market (and getting a stall in it)



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 4, 2009)

So I'm interested in getting a stall in the indoor market - sounds like a nice way to earn a living (despite all the hard work and early mornings).

I got the forms this morning - there's a few different stall up for rent, all different sizes. Thing is, the next stage of the process is a closed tender. I have no idea whatsoever how much to bid in my tender. I tried to search a bit on the internet, and a couple my mates have stalls up north, but the figures are VERY wide-ranging.

Any thoughts on any/all of this?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Aug 4, 2009)

No idea. But if you need an employee, I need a job to pay the bills.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 4, 2009)

Udo Erasmus said:


> No idea. But if you need an employee, I need a job to pay the bills.



So do I, becoming self-employed seems a lot easier than getting someone to employ me at the moment!

If I do need staff, I'll give ya a shout


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 4, 2009)

what sort of stall?


----------



## PAD1OH (Aug 4, 2009)

cool.. what you selling?

hopefully something good


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 5, 2009)

I would suggest going and asking the other stallholders what they pay. You might be suprised by how helpful people can be


----------



## lewislewis (Aug 5, 2009)

Cardiff Market is great. The food is excellent and the second hand book stall is decent. I was a little concerned by the state of some of the animals on the upper floor though at my last visit. 

On the whole though, it's a very vibrant market and of course has a ddraig goch overlooking proceedings.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 5, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be selling something good! I was thinking I wanted to sell stuff from Cardiff (and surrounds) artists, designers, bands etc at dead affordable prices. So, prints by cool photographers and artists rather than original work lol, tshirts, stuff by local creatives y'know? Maybe tickets for local gigs if I can work that out. Bit vague atm still cos I emailed quite of few of these creative types to see if they'd be up for making the stuff and I haven't heard back from all of them, but you get the idea. 
No stealing that idea btw


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Hopefully I'll be selling something good! I was thinking I wanted to sell stuff from Cardiff (and surrounds) artists, designers, bands etc at dead affordable prices. So, prints by cool photographers and artists rather than original work lol, tshirts, stuff by local creatives y'know? Maybe tickets for local gigs if I can work that out. Bit vague atm still cos I emailed quite of few of these creative types to see if they'd be up for making the stuff and I haven't heard back from all of them, but you get the idea.
> No stealing that idea btw



"TM Build_A_Fire"

there ya go

and good luck


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 5, 2009)

ddraig said:


> "TM Build_A_Fire"
> 
> there ya go
> 
> and good luck


----------



## PAD1OH (Aug 5, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Hopefully I'll be selling something good! I was thinking I wanted to sell stuff from Cardiff (and surrounds) artists, designers, bands etc at dead affordable prices. So, prints by cool photographers and artists rather than original work lol, tshirts, stuff by local creatives y'know? Maybe tickets for local gigs if I can work that out. Bit vague atm still cos I emailed quite of few of these creative types to see if they'd be up for making the stuff and I haven't heard back from all of them, but you get the idea.
> No stealing that idea btw



that's a great idea.

i noticed that during the cardiff design festival someone is running a designers market. maybe you should speak to them?

http://www.cardiffdesignfestival.org/content/wonderculture-designers-market


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 6, 2009)

No advice to offer about the price of stalls on Cardiff market.

But I like the sound of your product lines, original art works and music by local bands.

If/when you get sorted, get in touch with Cardiff University's student magazine and also their student radio station, get someone to write an article, get a guest slot on someone's radio show (featuring some CDs by local bands, some of the merchandise?).  If you time it right, you might get off to a good start in terms of students spending their student loans on prints and art works to decorate their rooms, and then Christmas presents and so on... 

Good luck!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've always thought that there is a niche for a shop thats ells original works by non-artists who are artistic iyswim. So Joe Bloggs, who isn't a trained artist, but knocks out some decent paintings/photos or whatever has an outlet for his work. You say you'll exhibit his stuff on ya stall with a price and agree that if it sells you get 30% or something, or charge for exhibiting the stuff and they take a bigger cut. I might even have some stuff I'd wanna sell.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice positivity from all of ya there cheers 

1927, thats pretty much what I was thinking, like maybe people who hadnt even thought of selling stuff - they get their own little section on the stall yada yada.

Thanks for the tips too, radio stuff is a good idea, I thought of giving people like Buzz magazine a call too


----------



## 1927 (Aug 6, 2009)

Build_A_Fire said:


> Nice positivity from all of ya there cheers
> 
> 1927, thats pretty much what I was thinking, like maybe people who hadnt even thought of selling stuff - they get their own little section on the stall yada yada.
> 
> Thanks for the tips too, radio stuff is a good idea, I thought of giving people like Buzz magazine a call too



I have given this a lot of thought in the past even to the point of looking for premises. I have a lot of ideas, the pitfalls etc., if ya want to PM me I can give you some of my thoughts.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 7, 2009)

I think that sounds lie a great plan, too. Good luck with it.
There are a few Cardiff fashion brands - the one I'm remembering at the moment is one which makes a black hoodie with a bobble-hat bobble on the top that's quite fun. Can't remember what they're called, now.


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Aug 20, 2009)

Right, took my application and tender in today ahead of the deadline tomorrow. Fingers crossed for me everyone


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Sep 2, 2009)

Just as I was wondering how long it takes to process, the council phoned me up today - I gotta go for an INTERVIEW now lol, next week. So at least thats the next step I suppose, but it makes me wonder how many bleedin' steps there are :\


----------



## llantwit (Sep 2, 2009)

Good luck!
Take in this thread to show local public support!


----------



## Build_A_Fire (Sep 2, 2009)

llantwit said:


> Good luck!
> Take in this thread to show local public support!



Might just do that! I went to this "Flexible Support for Business" thing last week, the Welsh Assembly run it. Basically seminars for people who want to run their own business, and help with cash and that. Came away with five email addresses of people who want me to email 'em when it opens and a dude who wants me to sell his bags (made out of seat belts)


----------



## llantwit (Sep 3, 2009)

Have you got any ideas for how you'll lay out your stall?
I was thinking it might be quite fun to do it in the theme of a proper fruit and veg stall, given your location. You know, all green astroturf and blue plastic pallets with brown paper bags.
Just a thought.


----------

